# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Трумпетер заявил Су-24 в 48-м и уже показал прототип модели

## Kasatka

http://modelism.airforce.ru/index.htm



неужели дождались??!!!!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Еще б МиГ-23 и было бы счастье!=))
Но полсчастья ведь уже тоже хорошо?...  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

Наконец-то, теперь осталось только дождаться.

----------


## GUS

Да, но если будет что-то подобное Виджиленту, то, кроме стоимости, особых вещей мы не отметим.

----------


## Nazar

> Да, но если будет что-то подобное Виджиленту, то, кроме стоимости, особых вещей мы не отметим.


А что кроме клепа, плохого в Виджеланте и что там не лечится руками?

----------


## Mr_Dragon

Неужели Lamantine нравится Су-24 до степени полусчастья размером в 1/2 МиГ-23? :lol: 
А на предмет Виджилета хотелось-бы Сушку деталированную и аккуратную, а не спустя рукава, и обеими левыми руками как тот же печально известный Су-15  :cry:

----------


## GUS

> А что кроме клепа, плохого в Виджеланте и что там не лечится руками?


Слабая деталировка, как уже сказано- не аккуратная, слабая деколь.

----------


## Kasatka

как говорит Женя Ковалихин - я использую изкоробочную декаль только тогда когда я ДОЛЖЕН. А я никогда никому ничего НЕ ДОЛЖЕН.
=)

Кстати..
новые фотки Су-24







Также по информации от Трумпетера их готовящиеся к выпуску модели Су-27УБ и Су-30 будут иметь исправленные носы и ВЗ. 
Радуемся =)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Также по информации от Трумпетера их готовящиеся к выпуску модели Су-27УБ и Су-30 будут иметь исправленные носы и ВЗ. 
> Радуемся =)


Очень хорошо!
А в каком масштабе они их готовят? В 48-м? А в 32-м?
Серёга, и спроси про 23-й! Очень МЛД хочется! :-) Я бы ради этого опять модели строить начал  :lol:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Неужели Lamantine нравится Су-24 до степени полусчастья размером в 1/2 МиГ-23? :lol: 
> А на предмет Виджилета хотелось-бы Сушку деталированную и аккуратную, а не спустя рукава, и обеими левыми руками как тот же печально известный Су-15  :cry:


Дрэгон, молчи , про 23й с тебя особый спрос.... :twisted: 

На Су-15 тебе давно говорилось, возьми травло, много меньше возни будет. Где резать Сушку, глянь в статье Касатки, я ж те распечатал.=)) 
Ты еще Як-7 обещал отфоткать...

----------


## Kasatka

Дима, масштаб 32-й=)

су-27 в 72-м

про мигарика спрошу..=)
кстати, подумают насчет семплов для обзоров =)))

----------


## Nazar

Может действительно предложить им Миг-25РБ сделать, можно было-бы и инфы подкинуть?
Сергей, ты спроси у них, это они к нам на сайт за фото кабины и механизации Су-24М обращались?

----------


## Kasatka

Володя, спросил. 25-й точно будут делать =)
Свяжусь с тобой как только со мной свяжутся

----------


## Nazar

Cергей привет, ничего нового по Су-24,Миг-25 не слышно?

----------


## Kasatka

Пока нет, Володя. Я контролирую вопрос. Пока тихо

----------


## Nazar

Судя по опубликованным на днях фото, серьезных и неустранимых косяков, я пока не вижу.
В Питере модель ожидается к концу месяца, ориентировочная цена 3200-3500 р.

----------


## MAX

Володя, я так думаю, что его покупку ты превратишь в праздничное шоу. С фейверками, цыганами и медведями.  :Biggrin: 
Я просто чувствую, как он тебе нравиться. И как хочется сделать из него конфетку.

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, я так думаю, что его покупку ты превратишь в праздничное шоу. С фейверками, цыганами и медведями. 
> Я просто чувствую, как он тебе нравиться. И как хочется сделать из него конфетку.


Да Максим, правда шоу вряд-ли получится, меня уже четыре коллеги попросили его взять, так что с пятью, немаленькими коробками особо не попляшешь. :Biggrin: 
А вообще, я действительно, очень долго ждал эту модель и постараюсь выжать из нее максимум.
НеОмеге пора уже приступать к кабине, если что обращайся :Wink:

----------


## Serega

> НеОмеге пора уже приступать к кабине


 - имхо - было бы неплохо, если б та же неомега сделала не только кабину, а фикс тех внешних косяков, которые на модели есть.

----------


## Nazar

> - имхо - было бы неплохо, если б та же неомега сделала не только кабину, а фикс тех внешних косяков, которые на модели есть.


Я Серега, пока усмотрел что-то не то с соплами, ну и фонарь бы закрыть, тогда все понятно с гаргротом станет, но так вроде все похоже и весьма неплохо.

----------


## Nazar

Я вот все на гаргрот смотрю и до конца не понимаю...

----------


## rotfront

> Я вот все на гаргрот смотрю и до конца не понимаю...


а что тут не понимать? прямым, под наклоном они его сделали. в оригинале вроде как выпуклый смотрится.

----------


## Nazar

> а что тут не понимать? прямым, под наклоном они его сделали. в оригинале вроде как выпуклый смотрится.


Да ладно, где Вы на модели, видите прямую линию по поверхности гаргрота, она наоборот вогнутая, а вот у оригинала более прямая.
Гаргрот низкий, как мне кажется, а с выпуклостью, вогнутостью все более менее нормально.
Вот гаргрот в оригинале, практически абсолютно прямой, с небольшим подъемом к фонарю

----------


## Carrey

С ВЗ всё в порядке? Терзают меня смутные сомнения, касаемо профиля окон в анфас (наружные углы, верхняя и нижняя кромка). Ну и стойки основных шасси с сопутствующей механизацией - как-то не вполне.
А в остальном - неужто китайцы обманули наши ожидания и сделали-таки модель-копию? 8)

----------


## MAX

Рад за вас, за Гулливеров. Таким аппаратом разжились. Теперь будем лелеять надежду, что его в маленьком масштабе сделают. Можно даже без такого колличества вооружения. :Wink:

----------


## rotfront

> Да ладно, где Вы на модели, видите прямую линию по поверхности гаргрота, она наоборот вогнутая, а вот у оригинала более прямая.


ой, ну на работу торопился, перепутал слова, что тут такого? со всеми может случиться... а так правильно подметил - я это и имел ввиду.

----------


## rotfront

> Теперь будем лелеять надежду, что его в маленьком масштабе сделают. Можно даже без такого колличества вооружения.


 :Biggrin: 
"Говорим - Trumpeter,
 подразумеваем - Stream.
 Говорим - Stream,
 подразумеваем - Trumpeter."
                                        (Россия, 2010)
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> ой, ну на работу торопился, перепутал слова, что тут такого? со всеми может случиться... а так правильно подметил - я это и имел ввиду.


Ну я же не знаю куда Вы торопитесь и что путаете. :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

пришла сегодня моделя =) чертежи отмасштабировал, буду вечерком вкладывать =)

----------


## Nazar

> пришла сегодня моделя =) чертежи отмасштабировал, буду вечерком вкладывать =)


Счастливчик, а к нам еще не пришла :Frown: 
Сергей, кинь файлик с чертежиком отмасштабированным, если есть, просто я сво Злинек хоть убей, найти не могу.

----------


## Kasatka

я масштабировал на ксероксе. у меня чертежик в оригинале был.

----------


## Nazar

> я масштабировал на ксероксе. у меня чертежик в оригинале был.


Понял Сергей, бум искать.

----------


## CHEEF

Купил модель 2 недели назад в Сиетле. Сопла чересчур рязбросаны, хотя ето самый кидающееся отличие модели от оригинала, его по моим "приценкам" можно будет исправить. Примерно на 4мм нужно сузить зад.

----------


## Kasatka

ну что.. поехали

чертежи увеличены до 48-го масштаба. Модель будет очень большая.. 

по длине и ширине в чертежи ложится идеально! 



стрелками обозначены места, которые в модели сделаны неверно и влекут за собой слишком разбросанные в стороны сопла. 


ширина по верху нормальная, но внизу радиус по профилю должен быть меньше и тогда "капоты" двигателей как бы сужаются. Но на модели, ширина по верху и по низу одинаковы, что ведет к тому, что сопла получаются разбросанными.
красным показано как должно быть

----------


## Kasatka

на следующих двух картинках видно что натворил Трумп с задницей модели.



зеленые окружности показывают как должно быть, синие как у трумпетера. Разница очевидна. Радиусы одинаковые, но .....

Честно говоря, пока не знаю как это исправить без полной переделки задницы. Надо как то сжимать низ не убиваю радиус.



По идее... нужно ЗАНОВО все переделывать... как, пока не знаю.. =(( Или ждать корректирующие наборы

Киль.. ниже чем нужно на 5мм, излом не в том месте, ВЗ шире.



стабилизаторы - законцовка неверная, неверная стреловидность по задней кромке

----------


## Kasatka

крыло

размах - ОК. На мой взгляд - слегка шире у законцовки и у корня, предкрылок слегка короче.



Эта деталь также неверна. Она больше по площади в задней части, показаны стрелками.



примерно на столько больше......(показано пунктиром)



Козырек фонаря слишком широкий в передней части. 



Ну вот пока такие изыскания.... 

Пока из самых проблемных мест я вижу задницу.. Думал, что будет не так все сложно..

----------


## Nazar

Короче понятно, в общих чертах. Ничего особо тяжкого вроде нет, с попкой вопрос, я думаю, решить можно будет, путем изготовления новой задней части, начиная с оси стабилизатора.
Дождусь свою модель и сразу начну что-нибудь выдумывать.
А твои изыскания бы, в полноценную статью засунуть.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Антон

А чертежи достоверные?Лучше сравнивать с фото

----------


## Nazar

> А чертежи достоверные?Лучше сравнивать с фото


Антон, уже давно все сравнили http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...=asc&&start=80

----------


## Serega

> Ну вот пока такие изыскания....


 - блин придется его таки брать. И если кто-то из афтермаркета производителей сделает ему новую жопу, то имхо будет вполне себе приемлемо. Потому что я конечно хочу камуфловый с мордою.  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> - блин придется его таки брать. И если кто-то из афтермаркета производителей сделает ему новую жопу, то имхо будет вполне себе приемлемо. Потому что я конечно хочу камуфловый с мордою.


Вряд-ли кто-то из серьезных производителей афтермаркета, будет делать новую жопу. Хотя поживем увидим, может у самого что-то получится.
А на кой тебе эти камуфлы дикие, на Су-24 то? :Confused:

----------


## Котков Андрей

А это потому что Серега знает один из вариантов нашей будущей деки уже года два и пока остановился на нем в своем выборе.

----------


## Nazar

> А это потому что Серега знает один из вариантов нашей будущей деки уже года два и пока остановился на нем в своем выборе.


Да я понимаю, но камуфлированный Су-24 это как-то несерьезно, я если не ошибаюсь, они ведь только в учебных полках, да в Кубинке были, в строевых частях их вроде не было.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Их, маниаков камуфла простым серым окрасом не проймешь, им разводы разноцветные подавай.

----------


## Serega

> А на кой тебе эти камуфлы дикие, на Су-24 то?


 - ну, дикие это когдане тока камуфл, но и 4 глаза,  из которых 2 с ресницами. :Biggrin:  

Ну а мне просто в камуфле кажется су-24 не таким скучным как серый, да и многие явные ляпы "скрадутся" визуально.

Тем более он с мордой (но она ч/б), и мр тоже можно сделать с мордой - но с цветной.

и ваще. в камуфле должно быть всё.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

надо подумать как новую ж. сделать. у кого какие идеи?

----------


## Kasatka

немного по гаргроту..

несмотря на то, что высота фюзеляжа вместе с гаргротом почти правильна, высота гаргрота неверна. Она меньше. Особенно это бросается в глаза в передней части фюзеляжа за кабиной пилотов.









Вот такая братцы, бяядааа...

----------


## Kasatka

Кажется нашел чертежи из Злинека..

Высота фюзеляжа вместе с гаргротом почти ОК. Чуть ниже (на мм) спереди и ОК у хвоста. Но зато линия сопряжения гаргрота и фюзеляжа у кабины пилотов совпадают!







А вот с носовой частью беда. В модели нет типичного для Су-24 провисания носа. У Трумпетера на мой взгляд повторена ошибка Су-15ТМ, когда нос торчал вверх. Тут придется искать способ для исправления. Скорее всего подобный тому как у Су-15ТМ, но не лишь конус, а полностью переднюю часть фюзеляжа, которая дана отдельными деталями. Это повлечет за собой исправления угла носовой стойки..

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Да пилить похоже придется много. И задняя часть - не самое сложное, ее можно выпиливанием клина вылечить. А нос скорее всего придется наклонять вставкой клина. Еще беспокоит выпуклая форма воздухозаборника и верхней части фюзеляжа. На самолете они практически плоские, из-за этого и гаргрот несколько утоплен. А с килем тоже не все просто, ты ж его не по основанию еще ровнял, а по законцовке, его внизу наращивать надо. По остеклению, можешь академовское от F-111 приложить для сравнения?

----------


## Skylark

2 Kasatka:
Сереж, чертежики в картинках от 10.03 на Злинековские не похожи. Оригинал в высоком разрешении имеется. Нужен?

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Может, к фотке поприкладывать удобнее будет? Вот вид строго сбоку на 500мм фокусного. Все ж
 к оригиналу надежнее, я думаю :) http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/h...0946_Su24M.jpg

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

> Вряд-ли кто-то из серьезных производителей афтермаркета, будет делать новую жопу.


Будет, будет :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Будет, будет


Посмотрим, но я сомневаюсь.

----------


## Kasatka

> 2 Kasatka:
> Сереж, чертежики в картинках от 10.03 на Злинековские не похожи. Оригинал в высоком разрешении имеется. Нужен?


Саша, давай! =)

----------


## Serega

касатке

серег, когда ждать сборку на скотче?  :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

Да мож завтра соберу =) а толку? в инете уже собрали и покрасили =)

----------


## Kasatka

Немного фотошопа

фотка от Алексея Матвиенко и нос модели

Линия гаргрота совпадает, заметьте что нос на чертеже и нос на фото совпадают.

Видно очень хорошо что нос у модель задран.





Сережа Галицкий, я не понял, что ты имел ввиду говоря о киле. Там снизу не надо ничего вставлять добавлять. Я его ровнял по основанию. Вот смотри

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

По хорошему надо и нос с фонарем новый делать. Простой "хирургией", как на Су-15 здесь вряд ли обойдешься.

----------


## vomit airways

Кстати, на наиболее точных чертежах из злинека приводятся оригинальные схемы шпангоутов из техописания (более подробные в ремонтных книгах)
Там видно, что кажущиеся плоскими  (чемодан) бока средней части фюзеляжа  плавают от относительно плоских в воздухозаборнике к слегка выпуклым в нишах и снова  "плоских". Вообщем, на чертеже видно. 
С этим надо что-то делать ?  Вроде на оригинале не видно - отчасти матовая окраска скрывает, - но оно ведь есть?

----------


## vomit airways

Вот для уточнения, что имел ввиду, нашел после ремонта свежевыкрашенный.
На блике по шву хорошо видно, какой он выпуклый
(по красной стр. проводились натурные замеры для чертежа злинека)

----------


## Kasatka

> Кстати, на наиболее точных чертежах из злинека приводятся оригинальные схемы шпангоутов из техописания (более подробные в ремонтных книгах)
> Там видно, что кажущиеся плоскими  (чемодан) бока средней части фюзеляжа  плавают от относительно плоских в воздухозаборнике к слегка выпуклым в нишах и снова  "плоских". Вообщем, на чертеже видно. 
> С этим надо что-то делать ?  Вроде на оригинале не видно - отчасти матовая окраска скрывает, - но оно ведь есть?


Если еще и это делать, то так ни одну модель в жизни не собрать =)
На мой взгляд, для Су-24 достаточно исправить задницу, оперение и нос.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> Если еще и это делать, то так ни одну модель в жизни не собрать =)


+1!!! Кто первый возьмется?!

----------


## vomit airways

> Если еще и это делать, то так ни одну модель в жизни не собрать =)
> На мой взгляд, для Су-24 достаточно исправить задницу, оперение и нос.


Модели у меня тоже пока нет. Kasatka, Вас не затруднит еще фотку, чтоб плоскость бока оценить?
Может, все таки, вставкой больше - вставкой меньше  не так проблематично? Зато червь точить потом не будет  :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

Сфоткаю =) 
но меня точно червь точить не будет. Он скорее начнет точить те сотни моделей, которых жизни может не хватить собрать =)))

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Ребята, а может кто поделиться сканами чертежей злинековских? Никак найти не могу нигде этого издания.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Ребята, а может кто поделиться сканами чертежей злинековских? Никак найти не могу нигде этого издания.


Прошу пана=)
http://slil.ru/28796935
6,5 мег

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Спасибi за пiдмогу! :)

----------


## Sergei Galicky

> Сережа Галицкий, я не понял, что ты имел ввиду говоря о киле. Там снизу не надо ничего вставлять добавлять. Я его ровнял по основанию. Вот смотри


Показалось, что его не по основанию ровнял, значит одной проблемой меньше и не все так страшно...

----------


## Nazar

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...68.html#306968

Мое небольшое исследование. Как мне показалось, все совсем не плохо, серьезная проблема только одна, это жопа, в прямом и переносном смысле. :Frown:

----------


## Zvezda

Мужики! Начали хорошо! Даже отлично! Не разменивайтесь на мелочах, вложите полностью модель в чертёж, если вам не трудно, очень прошу! Плииииз!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! БО это мой самый любимый самолёт)
Очень жду эту модель, когда появится у нас в Алма-Ате.
Слежу за вашими всеми сообщениями, фотографиями на этом сайте и еще на скэйлмоделс.ру. Стаж более 20 лет, но с появлением интернета я можно считать что в новичках.
У нас рядом с Алма-Атой стоит авиабаза Жетыгень, там только СУ-24.

----------


## Nazar

> Мужики! Начали хорошо! Даже отлично! Не разменивайтесь на мелочах, вложите полностью модель в чертёж, если вам не трудно, очень прошу! Плииииз!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! БО это мой самый любимый самолёт)
> Очень жду эту модель, когда появится у нас в Алма-Ате.
> Слежу за вашими всеми сообщениями, фотографиями на этом сайте и еще на скэйлмоделс.ру. Стаж более 20 лет, но с появлением интернета я можно считать что в новичках.
> У нас рядом с Алма-Атой стоит авиабаза Жетыгень, там только СУ-24.


Да уже все основное вложено, остались мелочи :Smile: , ну и работа идет, начинаю делать "правильную" задницу.

----------


## MAX

Володя, кабину пока не вставляй. Возможны варианты. :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, кабину пока не вставляй. Возможны варианты.


Макс, не в обиду, но уже почти год с выхода Ту-22м3, а кабины все нет, как-бы не затянулось и на этот раз.
Если моча в голову ударит тому-же Аиресу, то кабина появится в ближайшее время и НеОмега, к сожалению, останется не у дел. Просто как мне кажется, плюс заключается в том, что этот самолет, как таковой, не сильно популярен за рубежом и я не думаю, что на него вообще выйдет какой-нибудь афтермаркет, или коррекшен, за исключением травла.

Когда выходил Хоббибоссовский Тандерчиф, Аиресовские наборы на кабину и ниши, были готовы и доступны в продаже, через пару недель. Почему к этому не был готов Алексей, ведь модель в свободной продаже еще с прошлого года. :Frown: 

Если честно, то я скорее всего вообще закрою фонарь и обойдусь двумя НеОмеговскими К-36, хотя имею информацию практически по всем типам кабин Су-24.

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, кабину пока не вставляй. Возможны варианты.


Макс, а вообще, давай лучше в субботу 24го на эту тему, лично поговорим, надеюсь ты будешь. :Smile:

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Макс, не в обиду, но уже почти год с выхода Ту-22м3, а кабины все нет, как-бы не затянулось и на этот раз.


Дык сказано же, что возможны варианты: Айрес, СМК, Авионикс...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Дык сказано же, что возможны варианты: Айрес, СМК, Авионикс...


Юра, не ехидничай :Biggrin:

----------


## Serega

> начинаю делать "правильную" задницу.


 - Вов, ты тада все фотодокументируй и пусть тебе копии отольют. Потому что если она  у тебя получится, народ может у тебя тогда и покупать ее будет. Если она готовая будет, смысла тогда корячиться остальным и велик изобретать?

зы, на дойче он уже есть по 68 евро. :-( (в смысле су-24)

----------


## Nazar

> - Вов, ты тада все фотодокументируй и пусть тебе копии отольют. Потому что если она  у тебя получится, народ может у тебя тогда и покупать ее будет. Если она готовая будет, смысла тогда корячиться остальным и велик изобретать?
> 
> зы, на дойче он уже есть по 68 евро. :-( (в смысле су-24)


Серега, да мне их уже налили, для эксперимента ( благо есть где ).
Думаю я сильно, как грамотней все исправить.
Короче, пока видится такой вариант.
Благодаря этому, можно будет для начала, вывести общюю форму задницы, а потом делать сопло под этот диаметр. Как-то так, сам пока до сих пор не пойму. Но все размеры задницы, идеально совпадают с чертежом, кроме диаметра по трубу сопла.
Если она вдруг получится, то покупать ее будут не у меня, а у Miniarma.

----------


## Serega

Вов, на модельном форуме ты спрашивал про самоль с филином. Так вот он не из Острова - он просто там на хранении был. Это из Эмари самолет.

и ваще - http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/sukhoi/su-24/index.htm

----------


## Nazar

> Вов, на модельном форуме ты спрашивал про самоль с филином. Так вот он не из Острова - он просто там на хранении был. Это из Эмари самолет.
> 
> и ваще - http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/sukhoi/su-24/index.htm


Спасибо дорогой, очень полезная инфа.

----------

